# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Como fazer um reactor de kalkwasser DIY

## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Quem quiser aprender eu ensino a fazer e muito facil.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Rogério

Se der para ajudar eu tenho as fotos detalhadas da montagem do meu em: http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/s...ry.php/cat/511

----------


## Jose Julio

> quem quiser aprender eu ensino a fazer e muito facil.


Eu gostava de aprender 
Agradecia 
Jose Julio

----------


## Mário Geraldo

Boas,

Mais um interessado....     :SbSourire:  

Todas as ajudas são bem vindas.... 

Desde já, Obrigado

----------


## Nuno Costa Lobo

Eu estou na lista dos aprendizes!  :Palmas:

----------


## João Graça

Mais um estudante empenhado.   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Boas,
Venha daí esse esquema promenorizado, que o pessoal agrade-se e eu Tambem  :SbOk:

----------


## Gonçalo Proença

Ora bem, 

eu vou tentar ajudar, pois estou de férias / semi trabalho , não na minha casa de lisboa onde tenho um a trabalhar ( dai não poder dar fotos ) .

Comprei um já feito, da TUNZE, pois não sou muito adepto da bricolage. O geito não é muito mesmo.... sou nabo.

Mas olhando para ele, de design super simples, até eu conseguia fazer aquilo.


Muitos deles implicam uma bomba para "mexer" o kalk, o que sempre me deixou prepelxo : alguem ja teve a aideia parva ( eu já   :Palmas:  ) de bombear agua com kalk atras de uma bomba ? acontece que em semanas a bomba morre, fica tudo calcinado.

Ora, este da tunze, é super simples.

Liga-se a um osmoregulador ( ou no caso de quem não o tenha, o garrafão que tenha a agua doce ) e é composto por dois furos e um recipiente q parece uma garrafa 1,5 de luso.

Ora, faz-se dois furos : num na base e outro no topo. O na base, convem não ser na base , mas ao lado  ( ja explico porque ) .

O furo debaixo vai ser a entrada da agua e o de cima a da saida.

Assim, quando agua é bombeada para o reactor, vai "mexer" o kalk que entretanto se depositou em pó no fundo. 

Com isto vai aumentar o volume de agua dentro da garrafa e a agua tem tendencia a sair ( pelo furo de cima ) , onde j á está "mexida" com kalk.

Convem apenas meter uma valvula anti retorno no furo debaixo, para que a agua do reactor não se misture nem saia par aa agua do osmoregulador.

O furo tem de ser um pouco acima , nunca no fundo, porque senão o kalk vai-se depositar no fundo e pode entupir : uma boa variante que vi foi uma garrafa de 1,5 lts com dois furos na tampa : um era o de saida, no outro, o de entrada, tinha um tubo rigido até ao fundo , assim a agua de entrada, passava por aqui e "mexia" o fundo .

Um abraço

----------


## Mário Geraldo

Boas Gonçalo,

Surgiram-me algumas duvidas na tua explicação:

a entrada de água por baixo vai ser o suficiente para a dissolução do hidróxido? por muito que o pó seja fino não surge a probabilidade de se criar uma nuvem e sairem particulas na valvula ou tubo de cima?

Abraço

----------


## Rui Leonardo

ora aqui está mais um interessado na matéria!!!

----------


## Gonçalo Proença

ois Mário,

No meu reactor, pelo menos até agor a( e já leva 8 meses de funcionamento ), a entrada de agua ( feita pelo osmoregulador TUNZE , atraves de uma bomba ) chega e sobra para misturar o kalk q entretanto, se vai depositando.

Na valvula, se ela for 100% estanque, não passam. A minha valvula esta ligada ao tubo da bomba que está num balde de 50lts com agua da RO que deopis , atraves da bomba, é bombeada para o reactore de kalk. o Balde é cinza escuro, qualquer mau funcionamento da valvula seria detectado, acho eu.

Quanto ao furo de cima, sim, ha essa hipotese. Mas para tentar colmatar isso ( obrigado por teres lembrado esse promenore ) a saida de cima, tem um tubo que pinga para ao lado do escumador. Assim, a haver isso, vai este composto ser aspirado para dentro do escumador, antes de ir directamente para o aquario.

Alem de esta solução servir de "boost" para o escumador.

Um abraço

----------


## Raquel Almeida

Aqui está mais uma aluna mui....to interessada na explicação.

Abraço

Raquel Almeida

----------


## Duarte Vasconcellos

Bem vou.m juntar a festa

----------


## Julio Macieira

Sugestão para o material necessário á montagem de um reactor de kalkwasser


1  Tubo acrílico de 60 ou 50 cm com 90m/m ou de 75m/m de diâmetro

1  União de PCV DURONIL (para pressão) de 90m/m ou de 75m/m

2  Tampões de PVC DURONIL (para pressão) de 90m/m ou de 75m/m

1  Bomba externa de 100 a 150L/h

2  Adaptadores curvos roscados de um lado e com ligação a tubo de 6m/m do outro

1  Tampão macho de PVC de 1

3  Pontas de tubo de ½ polegada de PVC (para roscar) 15cm cada


Este reactor só funciona correctamente se alimentado por uma bomba peristáltica.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

esse e muito dificil eu estava a referir-me ao que esta na revista AQUARIO MAGAZINE nº9 , igual ao meu foi o sr. FERNANDO da SCALARE que me insinou . se o pessoal nao tiver essa revista eu vou mandar fotos em breve ainda esta semana , mas era melhor reunir um grupo e compra-mos o material , o armazem que vende os tubos fica em BELEM em frente ao museu da eletricidade ao lado de um parque de estacionamento , subir rampa a esquerda , e a bomba e um HIDOR seltz s 40 II muito dificil de arranjar , mas nao impossivel , nas Paivas ha uma loja que vende " VITAMINA "18 , podem fazer com outra , mas parte porque nem todas as bombas trabalhao de pernas para o ar e fora de agua , com expriencia propria ja berrei uma assim , um grupo ficava mais barato ainda porque o tubo transparente da para dois e os outros dao para mais ainda . eu estou disposto em encontra-me com todos os interesados e fazer um , para todos verem era melhor . o meu tl nº 969297485 .  :Pracima:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá a todos.

Já fiz o meu, e é mesmo muito fácil desde que se saiba onde encontrar todas a peças, deste modo quero agradeçer publicamente ao Rogerio Gomes pois sem a sua paciencia e disponibilidade nunca o teria conseguido construir... este nosso amigo foi comigo pessoalmente à loja.

Mais uma vez obrigado, e se todos mantivermos o espirito do Rogerio, podem acreditar que este hobbie se torna muito fácil e acessivel a todos.

Aproveito para deixar uma foto:

----------


## Dalia Santos

Tem muito bom aspecto, por quanto é que ficou?

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Fica tudo por volta de 75 a contar com a cola e o motor.

----------


## Carlos Figas

> quem quiser aprender eu ensino a fazer e muito facil.


 estava enteressado pois estava a pensar em comprar um mas se o fizesse sairia mais barato

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Boas,
Com alguma bricolagem aqui esta o meu reactor de Kalkwasser, ligado a uma bomba peristáltica, sempre que há evaporação é acionada a bomba peristaltica que faz entrar agua no reator pela parte de baixo e sai por sima com a mestura ja feita do kalk.
a bomba que mestura o kalk é uma Eheim de 300 lts/h e é acionada durante um minuto de tres em tres horas  só durante a noite.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal ,a pedido de um membro João Pereira que quer fazer um reactor de KALK e para isso precisa de ver imagens com se constroi um ,vou pedir ao juca as minhas imagens que estavam na galeria para as colocar aqui ok.  :Palmas:   :Pracima:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá compaheiros

O nosso amigo rogerio pediu-me para colocar neste tópico as fotos das montagens do rector de kalkwasser.

Por isso aqui fica ficam as imagens:

----------


## Marco Augusto

Olá Vitor
Uma questao, o teu Reactor de Kalk, está ligado á bomba de retorno da sump ou tem bomba integrada no reactor? 

Cumps
Marco

----------


## Marco Augusto

ops!!!   :Admirado:   ja vi que nao está acopulada á bomba de retorno 
desculpem

----------


## Marco Augusto

Um Reactor de kalk so funciona alimentado por uma bomba peristáltica? Ou existe outra forma?

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Amigos.

Para o funcionamento de um reactor de kalk são necessárias 2 duas bombas, uma que faça a mistura, e outra que faça a reposição de agua evaporada.

A ideia fundamental de um reactor de kalk é repor toda a agua evaporada misturada com kalk, logo o mesmo sistema deverá ficar ligado a um repositor automático.

É aqui que entra o dilema... bomba doseadora ou uma bomba normal...?

O problema principal é a falta de presença de ar dentro da camara e por esta razão torna-se um pouco dificil a utilização de uma bomba normal, visto que que, quando a bomba pára de enviar agua, a mistura da camara volta para trás para dentro do deposito de agua da osmose, e por esta razão se utiliza uma bomba doseadora.

Quero também lembrar que caso o deposito de agua da osmose fique mais alto que o reactor, devido à gravidade toda a agua é sugada para dentro do reactor a menos que seja colocada uma valvula solenoide.

Solução:

Visto que o preço de uma bomba doseadora é demasiado cara vamos optar por uma bomba normal, e lembrando de todas os problemas acima referidos que tem de ser contornados, o resultado é este:

Bomba de mistura de kalk:



Sistema de admissão antiretorno:





Com a instalação deste tubo de admissão é possivel a utilização de uma simples bomba para a reposição de agua evaporada, permanecendo a vantagem de não expor a mistura ao ar.

Outra questão importante a ter em conta é a quantidade de kalk a ser colocado num reactor, esta quantidade nunca deverá passar além de 1 semana. Apesar do reactor não estar em contacto com o ar, a agua da osmose que se encontra no deposito está, por esta razão mesmo que o reactor seja completamente estanque ao ar é sempre intruduzido algum co2  atraves da agua da osmose acabando por reagir dentro da camara.

Esta quantidade de co2 é insignificante se a mistura não ficar dentro da camara por mais de 1 semana.

Muita força nesses projectos!!!

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal esta semana vou ajudar o João Pereira na construçao do seu reactor de KALK ,como já fiz anteriormente com outros se quiserem alguma ajuda é só tl nº969273866.  :Pracima:

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

Boas Pessoal,

Aos Engenheiros de Serviço pedia-lhes já agora ideias para um reactor de Kalkwasser mas para que não tenha SUMP. No meu caso, especificamente, apresento-me com um Percula 90.

"_Any opinion?_"

----------


## Nuno Pereira

Grande Vitor,

Diz-me uma coisa quanto poderá custar esse reactor de kalwasser com bombas e tudo .(o sistema de reposição eu já tenho DIY, com sondas e bombas da Hagen).
E também te pergunto se de alguma forma é possível aproveitar as bombas que tenho...
É tudo. Sei que são várias perguntas numa, mas se puderes dá-me uma ajuda

Um abraço
Nuno

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Nuno.

Como já referi anteriormente não compensa comprar material para fazer apenas um reactor, são cerca de 3 tipos diferentes de tubos em PVC e apenas são vendidos a varas de 6 metros cada, o que faz com que não compensa a compra de todo o material para fazer apenas um reactor, já sem contar com o trabalho empreendido.

(Há quem utilize acrilico, essas varas são mais pequenas com cerca de 2 metros cada, pessoalmente não gosto de o usar devido ao processo de colagem das peças.)

Em relação ao sistema de reposição automatico e as respectivas bombas... todos os sistemas servem... todos!

Abraço

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Miguel , "ideias para um reactor de Kalkwasser mas para que não tenha SUMP. No meu caso, especificamente, apresento-me com um Percula 90."
Sim podes utilizar o mesmo ,mas fazes tipo mochila nas costas ou mesmo de lado do percula dá perfeitamente .  :Pracima:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Miguel.

No teu caso, por não possuires sump será necessária uma bomba peristaltica ligada a um reactor de kalk, isto no caso de não pretenderes utilizar o habitual garrafão de 5 lt.

Também poderás utilizar o modelo abaixo indicado caso tenhas espaço suficiente na parte de trás do aquario, tendo o feito estectico em conta... claro.

Abraço

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

A pedido de Bernardo Tomaz .
Que me pediu para colocar aqui fotos do meu reactor de KALK .


Aqui estao elas.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal ,isto tem sido incrivel mesmo ,é membros de todo Portugal a me telefonar ou em MP para saber como fazer e onde comprar o material.
Todos se queixam do mesmo ,os preços elevados que estão a praticar nas lojas por um Reactor ,onde comprar o matérial de PVC ,bombas etc..... 
Visto estarem tantos a procura do mesmo era bom que fizessem o mesmo que o post das TRIDACNAS .
Era bom também que procuraçem onde se vende o matérial ,nas varias zonas do pais EX: Lisboa , Barreiro , Quinta do Conde , Venda do Pinheiro , Santarém , Leiria e ilhas .
E colocaçem aqui os respetivos sitios onde comprar para todos saberem.
E entre todos fazerem um KIT para todos os interessados ,"era uma ideia".


PS:Estou sempre disponivel para ajudar qualquer um ,Boa sorte.  :SbOk:

----------


## Micael Alves

boas
aqui está uma excelente ideia 
no que me for possivel tentarei ajudar. posso arranjar acrilico por medida (não será obrigatório comprar aos dois e trés metros)
fiquem bem!!!

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Amigos

Aqui podem comprar TODOS os acessórios para fazerem os vossos projectos DIY que queiram "inventar":

*MITERA - Equipamentos Industriais*

Morada: Rua da Junqueira 307A 1300-338 Lisboa
Telefone:00351 21 360 00 00
Fax:      00351 21 360 00 09
Site:www.mitera.pt 
E-Mail:comercial@mitera.pt

Ou ainda melhor:



Melhor que isto, é impossivel.

Abraço

Vitor Pestana

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Olá a todos,

outra informação, Acrílicos (tubos e chapas) poderão encontrar na Dagol. (Apesar das colagens fica bem mais barato que o PVC translucido )

LOJA
Morada
Rua Passos Manuel, 15 - A    ·    1150 - 257 Lisboa 

Telefone
 + 351 21 353 96 44 

Fax
 + 351 21 352 15 99

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal ,aqui esta o nome das bombas a utilizar para o reactor de KALk .

NÃO DEVEM UTILIZAR OUTRA ,porém ha membros aqui do forum que já fizeram com outra mas é mais cara.
Porque esta está provado que dá perfeitamente ,as outras podem avariar ,porque não estão preparadas para trabalhar de pernas para o ar e fora de agua.

MARCA Hidor
_SELTZ S 30 - 600L/h tb dá
_SELTZ S 20 - 480L/h tb dá
_SELTZ S 10 - 300L/h "esta é a que eu aconselho"

_SELTZ S 40 - 900L/h esta bomba tem que levar a turbina da ( S 30 ) se não parte ao fim de uma ou duas semanas .

Estas bombas tambem dão para colocar no deposito de reposição com agua de osmose ,para levar a agua para o reactor de KALK.

NOTA: Se não utilizarem agua de osmose não teram bom resultados ,porque o Hidroxido de cálcio precisa de agua acida como a agua de osmose para se disolver.

Boas construções rapazes . :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :SbOk:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Rogerio.

Como sabes tens acompanhado todos os meus testes em relação a todos os equipamentos DIY que tenho desenvolvido.

A bomba que utilizo é esta:



É mais que suficiente uma bomba de 300 Lt para fazer a mistura dentro da camara de reacção de um reactor de kalk, todas as outras referidas também podem ser utilizadas à expeção da S40 900 lt/h, devido à elevada potencia e também como foi referido atrás por não trabalhar de cabeça para baixo acabando por partir a turbina ao final de algum tempo de utilização.

Outro conselho que dou é nunca alternarem o funcionamento das bombas, deixando as mesmas sempre em funcionamento acabando por aumentar o seu tempo de vida.

Abraço

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Boas,
eu na construção do meu reactor de kalkwasser utilizei uma bomba eheim 1046 que faz 300 lts H e estou muito satisfeito, é certo que é mais cara mas nunca mais acaba.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Boas pessoal.

Visto haver muitas solicitações por parte dos membros do Reefforum e do outro venho aqui disponiblizar a minha ajuda assim sendo proponho a fazer um Kit para quem estiver interessado ,com a aprovação do Julio Macieira.
Peço então que se inscrevam neste post ,para saber a quantidade de matérial necessario para sua realização.

O preço do kit vai rondar os 85 a 90 ,que são os tubos de PVC e acrilico mais bomba e respetiva cola ,tudo cortado a medida é só colarem + portes de enviou.

NOTA:Mais intervenientes houver mais em conta poderá ficar para todos .

Como não tenho poder económico para fazer os Kits vou colocar aqui o nº da minha conta bancária para no inicio do mês que vêm fazerem a respectiva transferência ,visto que este mês corrente terem gasto muitos s nas festas .

Estou a fazer isto assim para poder ajudar os membros dos varios pontos do país continente e ilhas que não têm acesso ao matérial em causa . 

Ps:Se alguém tiver uma ideia melhor coloquea aqui Obrigado Rogério. :Pracima:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Rogerio

Pessoalmente apoio todos os esforços de todos os membros de todas a iniciativas que ajudem na divulgação  e possibilidade de acesso por parte dos membros a todos os meios necessários a construção de melhores sistemas para os nossos aquarios.

Penso que os membros gostariam de saber mais em promenor, qual o equipamento que propões oferecer e em que condições.

É de louvar desde já a iniciativa, que deve ser entendida por uma iniciativa privada (por parte de um membro) e que a administração de REEFFORUM não assume qualquer responsabilidade.

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas, Rogério:

Parabéns pela iniciativa  :Palmas:  

Eu, de facto, queria montar um, mas como nunca o fiz, e tenho pouco tempo para andar a fazer asneiras, e perdido nas lojas a comprar não sabendo muito bem o quê, preferia ter o primeiro cortado por ti. 

Por isso, conta comigo e, desde já, obrigado  :Pracima:

----------


## João Pedro Pereira

Bom dia,

Tal como combinado.... fico com 1 a entregar em mão.

Parabéns pela iniciativa que considero muito util tal como em anteriores compras em grupo (corais, rocha, etc).

Um Abraço,

João Pedro Pereira

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Sm Juca tem razão mas eu não posso ir comprar o material sem saber se havia membros interessados nisto ,visto que já a 2 inscritos vou assim colocar fotos do Kit antes mesmo do pessoal fazer a tranferencia ,para eles saberem o que estao a comprar.

O que inclui o Kit é:

Todo em PVC.
-JOELHO 90º D.12 - 1
-JOELHO 90º D.16 - 4
-JOELHO 45º D.16 - 1 
-JUNÇÃO EPDM D.12 - 1 
-JUNÇÃO EPDM D.16 - 1
-UNIÃO D.90 - 1
-TAMPÃO FEMEA D.90 - 1
-ANEL CURTO DE REDUÇÃO 110X75 - 1
-UNIÃO T.M. 90X110X3" - 1
-TAMPÃO FEMEA 3" - 1
-TE 90º D.16 - 1
-PONTEIRA D.12 - 1
-ANEL CURTO DE REDUÇÃO 16X12 - 1
-TAMPÃP FEMEA D.16 - 1 -TUBO TRANSPARENTE D.90 - 0,5 METROS
-TUBO TRANSPARENTE D.16 - 1 METRO
-TUBO TRANSPARENTE D.12 - 0,5 METROS
-Mais um tubo de cola TANGIT
-Mais bomba Hidor SELTZ S10
-mais portes se não for entregue em mão.

-Isto tudo cortado a medida e os respectivos furos mais uma colagem das peças mais dificies e uma folha com as devidas instruções como construir o Reactor.

MAIS QUE ISTO NÃO POSSO FAZER ,deve chegar para os membros interessados.

Obrigado a todos ,e desculpem pela minha falta de imformação. :Admirado:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Rogério, muitos parabéns pela iniciativa  :Palmas:  e muito obrigado porque vai-me dar muito jeito. :SbSourire2:  

Olha eu já tenho um mini reactor  :JmdFou2:  de forma que caso seja possiível não precisava nem da bomba nem da cola.
Pretendia que o reactor ficasse com cerca de 65cm de altura. Como os tampões ainda ocupam algum espaço e se calhar também dá para ajustar a altura através do PVC do meio, é possível que 50cm de tubo chegue. O que dizes?
Não queria que colasses nem furasses nada.

- Caso seja possível comprar apenas estas peças diz-me o preço para eu te fazer a transferência bancária.

----------


## Rui Pereira

Oi Rogerio, venha daí esse reactor  :SbOk5:  
Moro ao pé de ti, caso precises do dinheiro para comprares o material, podia entregar-to pessoalmente.  :SbRiche:

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá,

Também quero o kit para construir o Reactor de Kalkwasser, envio os meus dados por "mp".

Um abraço,
Miguel Correia.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Boas rapazes ,Já temos 5 inscritos para os Kits ,para a construção do reactor de Kalkwasser.
Era bom que houve-se mais intervenientes 

Os inscritos são:

-Luis Delgado - (entrega em mão)
-João Pedro Pereira - (entrega em mão)
-Carlos Jorge - (entrega em mão)
-Rui Pereira - (entrega em mão)
-Miguel Correia - (+ portes)

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Aqui está informações necessarias ,como cortar e colar etc ,para fazerem o reactor ou outras construções DIY.
http://www.acquaportal.it/Articoli/F...ncollaggio.asp

----------


## Luis Delgado

boa, 

super profissional  :Palmas:

----------


## Ricardo Pimenta

Podem contar comigo para o reactor...

Obrigado

----------


## António Paes

Também quero um reactor.

António Paes

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

-Boas rapazes ,Já temos 6 inscritos para os Kits ,para a construção do reactor de Kalkwasser.
Era bom que houve-se mais intervenientes. 

Os inscritos são:

1-Luis Delgado - (entrega em mão)
2-João Pedro Pereira - (entrega em mão)
3-Carlos Jorge - (entrega em mão)
4-Miguel Correia - (+ portes)
5-Ricardo Pimenta - (entrga em mão)
6-António Paes - (entrga em mão)


-Vou começar com os Kits no principio de Fevereiro ,"pedir o respetivo dinheiro para a compra do matérial ,só depois vou defenir uma data para a entrega dos mesmos ,visto que tenho que comprar ,tirar medidas e cortar ,vai levar  dois ou três dias.


PS:Mesmo que de pois de Fevereiro aparecam mais interesados nos Kits ,volta-se a fazer mais uma equipa para comprar o matérial.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Rui Pereira

Rogério peço desculpa mas já não preciso do kit, arranjaram-me o tubo transparente (o mais caro penso eu)  para fazer o reactor. Estou a "reunir" o resto do material para fazer o reactor, quando o acabar meto fotos  :SbSourire:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Há membro que não sabem como funciona e medidas do reactor de KALK ,aqui esta como.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Aqui está planos e medidas como fazer um reactor de KALK ,são exelentes ideias para um futura construção. :SbOk3:  

*LINK:*http://jjgeisler.com/reeftank/Projec...ltze%20L20.pdf

http://jjgeisler.com/reeftank/Projec...VC%20style.pdf



Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Boa noite.
Venho aqui mostrar que quando unidos os membros deste Forum podem fazer muita coisa. :Palmas:  

Queria salientar que fiz estes Kits sem a ajuda de nenhum membro deste Forum.

E para informar que estes membros já podem vir levantar o seu KIT.

1-Luis Delgado - (entrega em mão) PAGO
2-João Pedro Pereira - (entrega em mão) PAGO
3-Carlos Jorge - (entrega em mão) PAGO
4-Miguel Correia - (+ portes) PAGO
5-Ricardo Pimenta - (entrega em mão) PAGO
6-António Paes - (entrega em mão) PAGO


Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Marco Augusto

Está 5 estrelas.......  :Palmas:   quem sabe, sabe...
Quando houver outra iniciativa destas ja posso alinhar.

Cumps
Marco

----------


## Nuno Branco

Obrigada rogerio  :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Luis Delgado

Parabéns Rogério  :Palmas:  

Fizeste aqui uma coisa, que acho sinceramente ser de tirar o chapéu  :Pracima:  

São iniciativas como estas, feitas já por alguns, cada um à sua maneira que contribuem para estarmos todos melhor.

De facto, é sempre mais tentador guardar alguns conhecimentos para nós próprios e tentarmos ganhar uns cobres com isso nos tempos livres.

O facto de não teres caído nessa tentação, leva-me a tirar o meu chapéu, e dar o meu agradecimento sincero por essa tua disponibilidade para ensinar qualquer um que o queira, sem esperar nada em troca  :SbSourire19:   :Palmas: 

É gente da tua fibra que a nossa comunidade precisa e continua assim porque a malta tem muito que aprender e não é só tecnicamente.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

:Palmas:  Boas, Rogério...

Muito bom, muito bom, mesmo... Bem, é de enaltecer a tua atitude e disponibilidade, para ajudares os membros, que pediram a tua ajuda... Muito mas muito bonito!!! Parabéns pela pessoa que demonstras-te ser... 

 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Grande Rogério.
Como já foi dito é de enaltecer a tua iniciativa, disponibilidade e espírito de partilha. Uma grande lição para todos nós. 
Quero ver esse red power a subir.  :Pracima:  
Muito obrigado.

----------


## João Pedro Pereira

...Sem acrescentar muito mais às palavras dos outros membros tenho a agradecer como utilizador do forum a sua atitude de amigo e pessoa exemplar que demonstra ser. :SbOk:  

Felicidades para o novo membro da familia :KnTrinquer:  . 

João Pereira

----------


## Ricardo Pimenta

Olá Rogério, 

Penso que o mínimo que cada um de nós poderá fazer é demonstrar o nosso agradecimento pela tua disponibilidade, não só pela compra e preparação dos reactores, como pela iniciativa e todos os riscos que poderia ter.

Obrigado

----------


## Jose_Marques

Olá Rogério

Os meus sinceros parabéns. A tua iniciativa foi espetacular!!  :SbBravo:  

Agora, uma questão técnica... o reactor tem obrigatoriamente que ser alimentado por agua da osmose? Nao tenho agua de osmose...

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi José , o reactor tem obrigatoriamente que ser alimentado por água da osmose ,se não a KALK não se desfaz corretamente porque precisa de água ácida para tal.
Como tinha dito antes neste post.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Jose_Marques

A minha questão não foi bem colocada... Eu li o post anterior sobre a água de osmose, a minha questão era se por acaso existiam alternativas.

Encontrei um artigo muito interessante sobre uma alternativa...

http://www.reefscapes.net/articles/b...alkwasser.html

Segundo o artigo, adicionando vinagre à água, estamos a contribuir para uma mais rápida absorção do calcio, estamos a acelarar o processo pois o processo quimico coloca o CO2 necessário, e estamos a alimentar as bactérias do aqua, pois o que sobre do processo quimico são moleculas de carbono.

Bem, eu não sou de todo um especialista em quimica, mas parece-me uma solução interessante para quem não tem (nem tem facilidade em colocar) um sistema de osmose...

Comentários?

----------


## Vitor Pestana

José.

Não é obrigatoriamente necessário a utilização de agua de osmose para a diluição de hidroxido de calcio, mas devido à falta de sais minerais presentes na comum agua da rede publica, a agua da osmose torna-se ser mais acida devido à falta de carbonatos e dos elementos acima mencionados, desta forma irá ter mais poder se absorção de kalk.

A utilização de vinagre ou seja acido aceptico não vai provocar o efeito pretendido do hidroxido de calcio, pois a reacção quimica pretendida irá reagir dentro da camara do reactor e não no local pretendido no aquario principal, não evitando desta forma a queda do pH durante o periodo nocturno.

Aconselho a utlização de vinagre para uma rapida precipitação de calcio, tendo atenção ao subproduto da reacção do vinagre que poderá ser ou não prejudicial ao aquario visto ter presentes elementos organicos.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Oi Rogério,

será que tens mais candidatos para mais uma rodada  :SbBiere5:   ?

Estaria interssado no Kit caso apareçam mais candidatos para fazer o grupo minimo para a construção.

1abraço
Nuno Cruz

----------


## Jorge Barge

Ola amigo Rogerio ainda não tenho reator de KalK e tenho que dar os meus sinceros parabens a esta iniciativa é de facto de louvar tanto trabalho a favor da grande familia do Reefforum ainda bem para todos.
Eu fiquei  confuso com a bomba a aguitar a agua pois dizem por aí que não se deve misturar o ar c\o Kalk fico sem saber como e para quê aproveitar o KalK!!
É isso.... Se pudessem explicar agradeço. grande abraço Jorge Barge

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas, Jorge:

A bomba não mistura ar com a água, mas sim água de osmose com o hidróxido de cálcio. Como o reactor está sempre cheio de água, não é suposto entrar nenhum ar.

O reactor está sempre cheio de água porque é suposto ser alimentado por uma bomba de reposição que injecta água de osmose no reactor. Como este está cheio, de modo a manter o equilíbrio da pressão dentro do mesmo, sai água de kalk numa outra saída.

O kalk em pó é adicionado regularmente ao reactor através de uma tampa de enroscar que este tem em cima.

----------


## Jorge Barge

Boas Rogerio será que podias indicar o preço do Kit! e a altura do mesmo;
Como ainda n\tenho reactor de Kalk poderia estar interessado.

Grande abraço e Parabens pela iniciativa.

Jorge Barge

----------


## Jorge Barge

Boas Luis obrigado agora já sei o funcionamento do mesmo.....
A bomba n\está sempre ligada....

Grande abraço obrigado 

Jorge Barge

----------


## Luis Delgado

Podes ter a bomba sempre ligada que é o que as pessoas com quem tenho falado aqui do Forum fazem...

Também dá para ter o reactor a funcionar a seco, isto é, fora da SUMP.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Boa noite.

Venho aqui mostrar como se faz um reactor de Kalkwasser ,espondo aqui estas minhas fotos para ajudar os membros deste Forum que adquiriram o Kit e outros também que estejam interessados em fazer o seu próprio.
Espero com isto ser de alguma ajuda. :SbOk3:  


Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Mais fotos .

----------


## Nuno Branco

:SbOk:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
Un abraço nuno

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Boas,

aqui vai uma foto só para mostrar um kit do Rogério montado, que acabei por comprar em "2ª mão" a um membro que não o chegou a montar por não ter repositor automático.



Ainda agradecer ao Rogério por ter dado uma explicação extra na montágem do kit

1abraço

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Boas Nuno.
Viste como tudo se torna facil de fazer ,mas termos é que ter um pouco de determinação e boa vontade.
Esta a trabalhar bem e a fazer o papel em colocar KALK no teu aquario ?
Estou a ver algumas alterações ,pois cada um deve faze-lo consuante o espaço que tem.

-Pois é foste o unico a ver a minha oficina nova. :SbSourire2:  

*PS:* Tens que contar a parte das mãos ao pessoal. :KnSourire28:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas Rogério,

só para dizer que o meu reactor já está a funcionar. Quando tiver tempo coloco fotografias do reactor e do resto das minhas aquisições.

Obrigado.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

O meu vai arrancar hoje. Ficou excelente. Obrigado Rogério :Pracima:  

A montagem foi relativamente simples. Como em aquariofilia a paciência é um dom, levou colagens reforçadas e ficou uma semana a curar.

Um detalhe que me parece importante:

antes de avançarem para a montagem (colagens, furos e cortes de tubo) vejam bem onde vão colocar o reactor porque pode-se jogar com a posição da entrada de água, saída de kalkwasser e posição da bomba misturadora.

Outro aspecto a levar em linha de conta é a altura do reactor face ao bidon de reposição.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Já instalei o reactor e está a funcionar na perfeição!

Obrigado Rogério

----------


## Daniel Pedro

Rogerio

Já tenho o meu istalado á já algum tempo e a funcionar.

Tinha uma pequena Fuga que já corrigi. falta ainda corrigir a entrada de agua que por estar com tubo muito fino está-me a forçar muito a bomba repositora.

Deixo aqui o meu MUITO OBRIGADO e um Abraço  :Pracima:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.
Aqui está uma solução para quem não tem sump e quere usar um reactor de Kalk diy.
O Nuno Ramires aqui de Almada pediu-me para tentar arranjar uma solução e está foi a minha resposta ao problema.

-Eu chamo-lhe MOCHILA.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Luis Delgado

Muito original!  :SbOk:  

Jà, agora, isso vai ficar pendurado onde?

Como é que dobraste o PVC? a quente?

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Luis.
Eu dobrei o PVC com uma pistola de ar quente cedida por o Nuno Branco para fazer este projecto...
Foi muito facil fazer esta mochila ,dobrei o PVC na porta da cozinha da minha mãe. :SbSourire2:  
Assim o pessoal que não tem sump já pode colocar o seu reactor de Kalk ou outro ,de lado ou mesmo por trás do aquario.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Rogério,

Como mandas o Kalk para o Aquario? é por gravidade (o que implica pendurar o reactor em alguma coisa acima do aqua) ou por  intermédio de uma bomba?

Tens muito boas mãos, parabéns!

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Bruno.
Eu não tenho muito jeito para o desenho ,mas aqui neste link está desenhos que explica como se faz ,procura o fim dessas paginas ,vais encontrar.

Link:http://www.deltecaquariumsolutions.com/kmekalk3.pdf

Obrigado pelas tuas palavras
Um abraço Rogério :SbSourire19:  .

----------


## Nuno Ramires

Olá Rogério

As minhas desculpas por só agora dar sinal de vida. 
Já montei o kit do reactor. Ficou óptimo, tudo bem elaborado. Foi só seguir as fotos da montagem e já está.
Optei por não pendurar no aquário porque tive receio de estar a sobrecarregar os vidros com peso. Coloquei-o na parede atrás do aquário, mas com possibilidade de lhe mexer, se for necessário. Trabalha tudo muito bem.

Quando tiver mais vagar tiro umas fotos para o pessoal ter uma ideia.

Um abraço
Nuno Ramires

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola Rogerio Miguel Gomes, tavendo devagar voce esta indo para a area DIY e com o tempo voce pode almentar a clientela abraços e meus Parabens vai enfrente um dia chegaremos la tambem abraços a todos.

 :SbOk:   :tutasla:   :bompost:   :yb677:

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

estou a fazer um rectangular e nao percebi ainda como e que se faz para nao haver retorno para dentro do reservatorio da agua de osmose sem a valvula antiretorno.


    comprimentos:

  pedro   :SbOk3:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Pedro.

Se fizeres com uma bomba normal tens que ter uma saida de ar para haver descompresão para a bomba de retorno .
Se não o fizeres a agua volta para dentro do reservatorio da agua de osmose.(como na foto ) 

Se usares uma bomba peristaltica não precisas de fazer essa saida de ar.

Boa sorte
Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

esta bem obrigado

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Olá Rogério... não querendo ser inconveniente nem oportunista, gostaria de te pedir que se tiveres mais uma dessas tuas acções brilhantes de construção de reactores, para contares comigo... se não te importares!!!  :yb663:   :yb663:   :yb663:   :tutasla:   :SbOk2:

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

ola rogerio

como fala-mos deste-me a ideia de por uma bomba no topo do reactor(tipo aquamedic).so que nao sei como fazer tal coisa ,nao consigo ter  um esquema de referencia.se poderes da umas dicas( o reactor e rectangular)uma imagem o mais nitida possivel.ISTOU SE APLICA A TUDOS OS MEMBROS DA FAMILIA DE AQUARIOFILIA.

desde ja os meus agradecimentos a todos 

comprimentos:

 pedro  :SbOk5:

----------


## José César

Bom dia Rogério  :Big Grin: 
Só agora dei conta deste tópico, por isso cheguei tarde  :yb620: 
Se por acaso for feita mais alguma compra em grupo de material para esse kit, estaria interessado. 
Pelo que vi no decorrer do tópico, e depois de entregues os kits anteriores, pareceu-me haver mais uma ou duas pessoas interessadas.

Se puderes fazer mais uns kits... diz qualquer coisa.
É que encontrar essas peças todas tinha que correr umas quantas lojas e mesmo assim....  :SbSourire2: 

Se houver mais kits, cá estou eu pa ficar com 1  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.
-Desculpem não ter respondido antes ,mas não tenho tido muito tempo livre devido a estar a fazer alterações ao meu sistema e estar a passar mais tempo util com os meus 2 filhos e também o meu trabalho devido ao lançamento do cabrio EOS para a Alemanha e USA.

Assim vou fazer outra vez uns Kits para os membros do Reefforum.
Como estarei de férias apartir do dia 17 de Julho vou ter um tempo livre para a sua realização.

Todos os membros que me mandaram Mp e outros mais que apareçam era o favor de se inscreverem aqui neste post ,para assim eu saber quantos são.

Vão ter um mês para arranjar todo o pessoal interessado e mais houver melhor ,assim faço logo todos duma vez. :SbOk:  

*NOTA:* Tem que ver qual é o tubo de PVC transparente que querem se é de 90mm ou de 110mm para assim eu ver os preços na loja em Lisboa.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> ...Desculpem não ter respondido antes ,


Boas, Rogério... Antes de mais não tens que pedir desculpa... também tens vida... e além do mais estás a ajudar o pessoal!




> Todos os membros que me mandaram Mp e outros mais que apareçam era o favor de se inscreverem aqui neste post ,para assim eu saber quantos são.


Bem, como falamos em mp, aqui faço a minha inscrição...  :Wink: 




> *NOTA:* Tem que ver qual é o tubo de PVC transparente que querem se é de 90mm ou de 110mm para assim eu ver os preços na loja em Lisboa.
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.


Rogério quanto à questão do diâmetro, tens que fazer as tuas contas para dizeres ao pessoal o custo das diferenças e o pessoal logo decide, pois se for uma diferença significativa que não justifique... 

Seja como for, desde já te quero agradecer... a tua amabilidade e disponibilidade!  :tutasla:

----------


## Arnaldo

boas rogerio como tinhamos falado eu kero quanto a espessura do pvc deixo por tua conta o ke achares melhor como se fosse para ti lolol

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> ...quanto a espessura do pvc deixo por tua conta o ke achares melhor como se fosse para ti lolol



Bem... Concordo!!!

----------


## José César

Tal como respondi à MP, aqui fica mais uma inscrição  :SbSourire2: 
O diametro do tubo serve qualquer coisa, não me dava jeito que fosse menos de 90mm. 
Mas imagino que seja de 90mm ou superior, por isso também não vejo problema quanto ao diâmetro  :SbSourire2: 

Mais um obrigado  :Palmas:

----------


## Manuel Faria

viva Rogério
então aqui vai a tambérm a minha inscrição sempre e quando o possas aguentar até eu ir de Férias( 25 Agosto). Haveria a possibilidade de enviar familiares buscá-lo, vivem na Moita, mas para isso terias que me dar um "toque" quando estivesse concluido ok?

Nota: os filhos são a melhor coisa que a gente tem por isso passa o mais tempo possivel com eles porque de repente já não os temos. Ah. Vêm os netos ah aha ah

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Pessoal.
Já temos 4 inscritos para o kits.

_José Francisco Duarte
_José César
_Arnaldo 
_Manuel Faria

Nota: Se não aparecer mais interessados até Domingo faço então estes 4 ,depois já não dá devido ás lojas fecharem para férias e ai não posso comprar o material todo em causa.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas... ola) 

Rogério, vê por favor uma mp que te enviei ontem!

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva,

Rogerio

Tambem quero um kit para mim

Vou ja fazer o pagamento.

Obrigado

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

ola rogerio o meu reactor de kalk esta pronto a funcionar aqui vai uma imagem
nao te esqueças de me dizer se ja recebes-te a transferencia

  comprimentos:

  pedro

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> nao te esqueças de me dizer se ja recebes-te a transferencia
> 
>   comprimentos:
> 
>   pedro


Boas, Rogério... ola) 

Faço do Pedro, as minhas palavras! Quando puderes confirma tá?  :SbOk3:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal .

Devido ao acréscimo de particulares a fazer DIY nos arredores de Lisboa encontra-se esgotado o tubo de 90mm transparente.
Só se encontrará nas lojas daqui a 15 dias ,por isso conto com a vossa comprensão para aguardarem mais um pouco.
Fui a 3 lojas Mitera ,Gonçalves Ferreira e a Palmela mas não encontrei o dito tubo ,mas já se encontra em minha posso o restante matérial. :SbOk:  

-Desculpem não está nas minhas mãos o cumprimento do prazo que estava estipulado ,assim quando tiver o matérial todo entro em contacto com todos os interessados.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas....

Rogério.... sem stress!!!  :Wink:  :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Rui Peixoto

> Devido ao acréscimo de particulares a fazer DIY nos arredores de Lisboa 
> encontra-se esgotado o tubo de 90mm transparente


Bem, devem ser muitooos! 

RP

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

OI Rui.

Sim ,são mesmo muitos as lojas onde eu fui disseram-me que nunca vendiam este tubo para particulares era só mesmo para a industria e vendia-se muito pouco.
De a um tempo para cá a procura por parte de particulares tem sido muito grande ,não sabem porque.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola Rogerio Miguel Gomes tudo bem com os Amigos ai da Terinha?
Parabens Portugal chegou ate o fim no Futebou Brasil veio cedo para casa tambem não tinhamos o nosso Velho Felipão.
Bem Rogerio vejo que esta a fazer os Reatores vai enfrente com eles esta de Parabens, e talvez esta falta dos tubos deve ser um consumo so no momento depois deve estabilizar, pois aqui tambem e pouco consumido e muito caro $$ , tente ver aqueles outros tipos que ja tinha lhe falado.
Bom abraços a todos e o Nosso Pareira ja foi para Rua agora vamos ver quem vem.

Abraços Amigos

 :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :bompost:   :bompost:   :bompost:   :SbOk:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal.

Venho aqui por este meio dar noticias do ponto da situação relacionado com os kits do reactor de kalk.

A chegada a Lisboa do tubo de pvc transparente de 90mm está prevista na proxima 3ºfeira " ja se encontra a caminho ".
Portanto penso poder entregar os kits apartir de Sabado dia 9.
Estou com esperanças que vai ser desta que vao ter os kits ,temos que ver que isto foi feito no fim de Julho e Agosto é quando a maioria das empresas estão de férias e não correu como de costume.

-Desculpem mais uma vez ,mas não tive culpa do atraso da chegada do tubo. :yb663:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Realmente supreendes-me com a tua atençao perante os membros,tens os meus parabens e continua o teu sempre bom trabalho em prol da aquarofilia.
 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## José César

Até bem mesmo a calhar essa data.
Tenho um projecto para entregar por essa altura, e assim não me distraio a montar o brinquedo novo  :Whistle:

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

rogerio continua assim ,para mim e como se fosses o meu mentor.


cumprimentos:

  pedro

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola Rogerio Miguel Gomes tudo bem ai com todos ?

Bem Rogerio lhe enviei um MP referente a Calha de Iluminação.

Abraços

----------


## Edgar Luis

pessoal.. tendo o reactor de kalk todo elaborado.. preciso de uma bomba que me mande a agua de osmose para o reactor certo?? 
Essa pode ser uma bomba normal.. uma bomba tunze.. ou uma bomba peristaltica??? Presumo que as bombas das maquinas de lavas n funcionem devido a terem metal ou estou errado??

Tendo uma bomba normal.. tenho de usar uma valvula anti retorno certo???

A bomba que fornece a agua ao reactor deve estar ligado a uma boia de nivel n é??? essa boia de nivel.. (alguem tem algum projecto DIY de uma boia de nivel).. vai detectar o nivel de agua e vai ordenar a bomba (na osmose) que envie agua para o reactor de kalk.. que com o aumento da pressao a agua acaba por sair para o aqua.. 

A bomba do reactor só "serve" para juntar o KAlk á agua.. certo.. Esta deve funcionar todo o dia??? ou durante a noite apenas ?? sempre durante a noite?? ou de 20 em 20m por exempo??

Eu como n tenho boia de nivel e bomba tunze.. queria saber que alternativas posso usar.. para enviar agua para o reactor e para fazer accionar a bomba devido ao baixo nivel de agua.. 

Cumprimentos.. 

Sei que o post tem algum tempo. mas é anterior á minha chegada ao forum..

Abraços

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> pessoal.. tendo o reactor de kalk todo elaborado.. preciso de uma bomba que me mande a agua de osmose para o reactor certo?? 
> Essa pode ser uma bomba normal.. uma bomba tunze.. ou uma bomba peristaltica??? Presumo que as bombas das maquinas de lavas n funcionem devido a terem metal ou estou errado??
> 
> Tendo uma bomba normal.. tenho de usar uma valvula anti retorno certo???
> 
> A bomba que fornece a agua ao reactor deve estar ligado a uma boia de nivel n é??? essa boia de nivel.. (alguem tem algum projecto DIY de uma boia de nivel).. vai detectar o nivel de agua e vai ordenar a bomba (na osmose) que envie agua para o reactor de kalk.. que com o aumento da pressao a agua acaba por sair para o aqua.. 
> 
> A bomba do reactor só "serve" para juntar o KAlk á agua.. certo.. Esta deve funcionar todo o dia??? ou durante a noite apenas ?? sempre durante a noite?? ou de 20 em 20m por exempo??
> 
> ...



Oi Edgar.

Estou a ver que estudaste bem o assunto do reactor de kalk . :Palmas:  

Podes usar a bomba que quiseres desde que seja a de menor litragem que consigas encontrar.
Pois o que falaste aqui esta tudo certo ,depende mesmo da nossa questão financeira.

-Quando foi inventado o reactor de kalk não havia osmoregulador ,assim entrava no aquario como pinga pinga (entra uma gota no reactor sai uma para o aquario) e deu sempre certo.
Mas tens que ter atenção com a quantidade de agua que vais colocar para entrar no aquario por dia já que estamos no inverno e a evaporação é menor.

Boa sorte
um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola Pessoal estou aqui novamente e como o amigo Edgar Luis solicitou uma ajuda eu sou NOVATO ainda ai pedi para nosso amigo FREDERICO RAMOS de
Belo Horizonte - Minas Gerais - Brasil e ele se prontificou em responder as perguntas para ajudarmos como tambem voces ai de Portugal sempre nos ajudam, bem ai vai vamos ver se te ajuda Edgar Luis ha abraços a todos ai e tudo bem com tigo Rogerio?

ok, vou tentar responder

pessoal.. tendo o reactor de kalk todo elaborado.. preciso de uma bomba que me mande a agua de osmose para o reactor certo?? 

Essa pode ser uma bomba normal.. uma bomba tunze.. ou uma bomba peristaltica??? 

Se o reator de Kalk (Nilsen) não tiver recisrculação, tem que ser uma bomba mais forte, como uma maxi-jet. Se o Nilsen tiver recirculação, pode se usar uma bomba peristáltica. 

Presumo que as bombas das maquinas de lavas n funcionem devido a terem metal ou estou errado?? 

essas bombas não podem ficar ligadas por muito tempo pois estragam. Servem somente para um breve ciclo de lavagem. Teria que ver se tem partes de metal também. 

Tendo uma bomba normal.. tenho de usar uma valvula anti retorno certo??? 

Certo, pode ser uma válvula solenóide para água também.

A bomba que fornece a agua ao reactor deve estar ligado a uma boia de nivel n é???   Isso mesmo  

 essa boia de nivel.. (alguem tem algum projecto DIY de uma boia de nivel).. 

Não vale a pena fazer. É um equipamento de suma importância e não pode falhar. Recomendo comprar industrializada.

vai detectar o nivel de agua e vai ordenar a bomba (na osmose) que envie agua para o reactor de kalk.. que com o aumento da pressao a agua acaba por sair para o aqua.. 

Só uma coisa. Se estiver usando osmose reversa, não pode ligar direto no reator. O RO só funciona bem se filtrar grande quantidade dágua de uma vez. Se for obrigado a funcionar ligando e parando, a água não sairá com qualidade. 

A bomba do reactor só "serve" para juntar o KAlk á agua.. certo..Isso Esta deve funcionar todo o dia??? 

Não, só na hora que o sensor de nível atuar

ou durante a noite apenas ?? 

Eu deixo "disponível"  24H 

sempre durante a noite?? ou de 20 em 20m por exempo?? 

Se estiver falando da bomba de recirculação, pode deixar ligada por 15minutos a cada 4 horas.

Eu como n tenho boia de nivel e bomba tunze.. queria saber que alternativas posso usar.. para enviar agua para o reactor e para fazer accionar a bomba devido ao baixo nivel de agua.. 

Infelizmente eu não vejo como. Tem que ter sensor de nível e bomba

Cumprimentos.. 
Sei que o post tem algum tempo. mas é anterior á minha chegada ao forum..
Abraços

Bom ai foi uma ajuda de Frederico Ramos  :Olá:   :Olá:   :Olá:   ao amigos de Portugal

abraços.

----------


## Edgar Luis

Mas estava eu aqui a pensar o seguinte.. 

Tudo isto apenas tendo uma bomba.. essa bomba estaria dentro do reservatorio de osmose.. ligado a uma boia de nivel.. ao detectar o baixo nivel a bomba entrava em funcionamento... esta estaria ligada onde está normalmente a bomba do reactor ligada.. mas a entrada de agua n vinha do reactor mas do deposito de osmose.. ou seja. 1 bomba faria a mistura de kalk com agua de osmose.. e devido ao aumento de pressao a agua acabaria por sair para o aqua.. ou não???

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Olá Carlos,
Tentei entrar no link que você mandou mas não consegui. Vou responde por aqui mesmo. Pelo que eu entendi o reator de kalk dele tem uma bomba de recirculação e outra para injetar a água deionizada. 

Mas estava eu aqui a pensar o seguinte.. 
Tudo isto apenas tendo uma bomba.. essa bomba estaria dentro do reservatorio de osmose.. 

Será que ele chama o reservatório de água deionizada de reservatório de osmose ? Se for isso, está ok.

ligado a uma boia de nivel.. ao detectar o baixo nivel a bomba entrava em funcionamento... 

exatamente

esta estaria ligada onde está normalmente a bomba do reactor ligada..

Não ! Essa bomba estaria ligada no sensor de nível. A bomba do reator (recirculação) é ligada a um timer, que liga e desliga a bomba.

mas a entrada de agua n vinha do reactor mas do deposito de osmose.. ou seja. 1  bomba faria a mistura de kalk com agua de osmose..

Isso, a de recisrculação ligada a um timer 

e devido ao aumento de pressao a agua acabaria por sair para o aqua.. ou não??? 

Se a bomba de recirculação ligar sozinha, não sai água pro aqua. Só vai sair água se o sensor de nível detectar falta dágua no sump e acionar a bomba de reposição (a do reservatório de osmose) 

*será que é isso Carlos ?
abraço
Frederico*

Sera que é isto Edgar Luis???

Edgar de uma olhada em:http://www.frederico.xpg.com.br/ talvez lhe ajude.

abraços amigos.  :SbOk:

----------


## Edgar Luis

Sim. isso é exactamente como o sistema "normal" funciona.. eu estava era a referir-me era a substituir o uso comum de duas bombas apenas por 1.. .

 :Olá:   :Xmascheers:

----------


## João Magano

É disto que estas a falar Kalk ?

Se é a solução da Tunze funciona exactamente assim, tens o deposito com agua de osmose e lá dentro a bomba de reposição, a bomba está ligada ao "reactor" de kalk, que não passa de um recipiente em que a água pura entra por baixo e sai por cima agua + kalk (sem qualquer outra bomba) directamente para o aquário/sump. O funcionamento da bomba de reposição é controlada por uma boia de nivél colocada no aquario/sump.

----------


## Edgar Luis

N sabia que o sistema tunze funcionava assim..... entao podemos sempre usar a solução de 1 bomba que faça todo o trabalho.. ou de 2 bombas.. onde uma destas faz apenas a mistura de kalk com agua

----------


## Ricardo Sousa

Já que se fala no sistema da Tunze, gostava de perguntar se alguém utiliza ou utilizou esse sistema, e qual a opinião?

Eu estou a equacionar montar um sistema similar, acolplado a um sistema de reposição automático, que funcionaria apenas de noite.

Após pensar um pouco na solução da Tunze e em como poderia adapta-la à minha situação (aqua sem sump), fiquei com algumas duvidas, e dai as perguntas acima, e mais concretamente a abaixo:

- a mistura de kalk efectuada pela bomba é suficiente? o caudal da bomba em questão é baixo e só liga quando o nível de agua baixa o suficiente para accionar o interruptor de nível, dai a minha questão.

- todas as recomendações para adição de kalk, são adicionar durante a noite e em pinga-pinga. Apesar de não ser necessário um caudal muito elevado para garantir a correcta dissolução do kalk, a questão é deveriamos restringir o fluxo de entrada de kalk dissolvida para valores recomendados, assim fico com a duvida se após a restrição se a dissoluçao ainda é suficiente. 

- em alternativa, por a funcionar exactamente como a tunze preconiza. O nivel baixa, a bomba acciona durante 5 min, se não estou em erro, e repoe o o nivel com kalk. Risco: adição demasiado rápida.

Digam de vossa justiça e experiência.

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Finalizando para Edgar Luis.

Então é isso mesmo !

Para substituir as duas bombas por somente uma, ela deve ficar no reservatório de reposição e ela mesma irá misturar a água deionizada (ou de RO) ao hidróxido de cálcio.

Este é o princípio do meu Nilsen. 

abraço,

Frederico Ramos 
Belo Horizonte - Minas Gerais - Brasil

 De uma olhada em:http://www.frederico.xpg.com.br/ talvez lhe ajude.

abraços amigos.

E Ricardo Sousa aguarde os Mestres do Forum pois eu estava so servindo de
Ponte entre o Edgard Luis e o Frederico Ramos, mas de uma olhada no Link do Frederico Ramos talvez possas falar com ele direto.
ABRAÇOS amigos alem MAR.   :yb677:   :SbOk:

----------


## Edgar Luis

Obrigado carlos e frederico pelo esclarecimento

----------


## Thomas Nitzsche

> Quem quiser aprender eu ensino a fazer e muito facil.


Oi Rogério, você poderia me mostrar como monto o reator de cálcio?

Grato

Thomas

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Oi Rogério, você poderia me mostrar como monto o reator de cálcio?
> 
> Grato
> 
> Thomas


Oi Thomas.

Encontra-se aqui neste post na pagina nº4 como montar este reactor de Kalk diy." não deves ter visto todas as paginas" :yb665:  

 Aqui:http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=1148&page=4

Boa sorte
um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Edgar Luis

Onde é que arranjas-te esta peça para adaptar na bomba rogerio?? com as ligações à tubagem



Pensei em falar com motor electrico como o marco pois evitaria meter a tubagem sobe pressão.. mas como já tenho as bombas e conheço melhor o funcionamento deste tipo de reactor acho que vou optar por este.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá

Essa peça preta é mesmo da bomba...as outras duas são junções de pvc. Depois é só colar!  :SbOk3:

----------


## Edgar Luis

Já percebi... eu sabia que a peça preta era da bomba.. mas pensava k já se vendia com a parte roscada para ligar ao tubo.. dai perguntar.. 

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento  :Wink:

----------


## Edgar Luis

Alguem sabe onde comprar estas peças azuis?? para adaptar as mangueiras de 4mm ??


Cumprimentos

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá,

Aqui penso que tenha:
*GF Gonçalves Ferreira ,LDA* (Todo matérial em PVC e acrilico)
Morada
Rua dos Lusiadas ,50 1º - 1300-372 Lisboa " fica em Alcantra em frente a Junta de Freguesia"
TEL:213643121 
e-mail gf@ip.pt

----------


## REEFDISCUS

Olá Bom dia,

apesar de ser uma rectificação fora de tempo e talvez fora do contexto venho aqui apenas dar o crédito a quem por direito...

Essas lindas mãos são do Luis Simões e esse reactor de Kalk foi feito nas instalações da Templo Aquático!

Sérgio Dantas

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi pessoal

Eu quando começei este post disse na resposta "nº15" que o reactor kalk estava na revista AQUARIO MAGAZINE nº9.
Foi com revista que eu aprendi a fazer alguns DIY mas nunca conheci pessoalmente o meu mentor  :yb677:  ,já ouvi falar dele e alguem me diisse que era um dos sócios do Templo Aquático :admirado.

-O Luis Simões era uma mais valia para este forum ,o Juca podia o convidar a colocar aqui alguns dos seu DIY ,é só uma ideia.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Olá Bom dia,
> 
> apesar de ser uma rectificação fora de tempo e talvez fora do contexto venho aqui apenas dar o crédito a quem por direito...
> 
> Essas lindas mãos são do Luis Simões e esse reactor de Kalk foi feito nas instalações da Templo Aquático!
> 
> Sérgio Dantas


Parabéns é bom haver quem se lembra e sabe reconhecer o mérito das pessoas.

Quando vendi o meu reactor de KW ao Gil Miguel e fiz a referência ao Luís estranhei não ter obtido resposta, agora já sei a razão.

E tu Gil ficas a saber tens um reactor da primeira versão do Luís e um dos primeiros a serem feitos, montado por mim mas com peças e indicações fornecidas pelo Luís Simões.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Pouca gente conheçe ou melhor, reconheçe o Luís Simões, concerteza devido ao sua forma de estar, modesta e "low profile". 
O Luís Simões sabe mais de montagem de aquários e já montou mais aquários do que a maioria de nós, todos juntos. Compreende o funcionamento mecânico, hidraulico e electrico de quase todos os equipamentos e é capaz de inventar ou reinventar e reparar muitos deles ,fazendo DIY's a partir de materiais que muitos deitariam fora. 
Muito aprendi com ele e quando estou mais enrrascado com algum equipamento é a ele que continuo a recorrer. Poucas pessoas têm a capacidade de dar tanto em troca de tão pouco , como o Luís. Aliás, isso tem tanto de virtude para os outros como de defeito para com ele próprio.
Poucas pessoas trabalharam e fizeram tanto pela aquariofilia marinha em Portugal como o Luís . E certamente não o fez por dinheiro. Por isso me revolta quando as pessoas tecem juizos de valor sobre os profissionais deste ramo sem terem a menor noção da realidade. Fartam-se de trabalhar e não conheço nenhum que tenha ficado rico à custa da aquariofilia. Bastava trabalharem uma semana com eles até ás tantas........... .
Luís , foi um previlégio ter-te conhecido e certamente seria muito menos aquariofilista sem os teus conhecimentos. Bem hajas!
Cump.
Rui

----------


## José Alves

Olá Rui  :Olá:  




> Pouca gente conheçe ou melhor, reconheçe o Luís Simões, concerteza devido ao sua forma de estar, modesta e "low profile". 
> O Luís Simões sabe mais de montagem de aquários e já montou mais aquários do que a maioria de nós, todos juntos. Compreende o funcionamento mecânico, hidraulico e electrico de quase todos os equipamentos e é capaz de inventar ou reinventar e reparar muitos deles ,fazendo DIY's a partir de materiais que muitos deitariam fora. 
> Muito aprendi com ele e quando estou mais enrrascado com algum equipamento é a ele que continuo a recorrer. Poucas pessoas têm a capacidade de dar tanto em troca de tão pouco , como o Luís. Aliás, isso tem tanto de virtude para os outros como de defeito para com ele próprio.
> Poucas pessoas trabalharam e fizeram tanto pela aquariofilia marinha em Portugal como o Luís . E certamente não o fez por dinheiro. Por isso me revolta quando as pessoas tecem juizos de valor sobre os profissionais deste ramo sem terem a menor noção da realidade. Fartam-se de trabalhar e não conheço nenhum que tenha ficado rico à custa da aquariofilia. Bastava trabalharem uma semana com eles até ás tantas........... .
> Luís , foi um previlégio ter-te conhecido e certamente seria muito menos aquariofilista sem os teus conhecimentos. Bem hajas!
> Cump.
> Rui


Toda esta citação poderá ser privilegio de alguns, como o teu caso. Fui ver qual a participação do Luís Simões neste fórum e é nenhuma. Depreendo, ou os seus conhecimentos são restritos a alguns, ou estará saturado de perguntas. Não quero com esta minha interrogação despregar o valor dos DIY do Luís Simões de que já tive o conhecimento ser um mestre. Mas para quem muito se fala e pouco se vê..........sera?  :yb677:   gostaria ........de aprender mais do que o simples conhecimento do seu nome .

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Toda esta citação poderá ser privilegio de alguns, como o teu caso. Fui ver qual a participação do Luís Simões neste fórum e é nenhuma. Depreendo, ou os seus conhecimentos são restritos a alguns, ou estará saturado de perguntas.


Não quero nem pretendo responder em nome do Luís Simões, mas o que para nós é um hobby para ele é um trabalho, eu se pudesse não levava o meu para casa!

Pessoalmente creio que o low profile tem a ver com a humildade do Luís Simões.

Aqui está uma ideia para um novo tópico.

O reconhecimento dos grandes que por aqui andam e muito contribuiram para a nossa aquariofilia por não terem receio de transmitirem o que sabem.

O segundo nome que me vem logo á cabeça é o Eng. Machado de Sousa  :yb677:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Toda esta citação poderá ser privilegio de alguns, como o teu caso. Fui ver qual a participação do Luís Simões neste fórum e é nenhuma. Depreendo, ou os seus conhecimentos são restritos a alguns, ou estará saturado de perguntas. Não quero com esta minha interrogação despregar o valor dos DIY do Luís Simões de que já tive o conhecimento ser um mestre. Mas para quem muito se fala e pouco se vê..........sera?  gostaria ........de aprender mais do que o simples conhecimento do seu nome


.

 Sabes José, isto é como aquela banda brasileira agora na moda chamada " cansei de ser sexy" . :yb624:  . Ao fim de 20 anos de aquariofilia, lojas , montagens, aclimatizações, foruns , comentários infelizes  e pouco retorno, se calhar o Luís cansou ......de ser participativo em foruns. :JmdALEnvers:  
Mas de certeza quese fores ter com ele com algum problema, ele só não te ajuda se não puder.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Pedro Miguel Lopes

tambem gostaria de conher aqui no forum esse mestre ,nao somente pelo nome.eu tambem nao levo o trabalho para casa.mas pensou que seria uma mais valia para todos nos.ja agora tambem gostaria de dar um louvor ao Rogerio pois todas a DIYS que fiz e tenho forem com a ajuda do meu mentor (Rogerio),que estas semore disponivel para qualquer duvida.Poiis eu tambem sigo a sua filosofia de ajudar quem nescessitar.

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> tambem gostaria de conher aqui no forum esse mestre ,nao somente pelo nome.eu tambem nao levo o trabalho para casa.mas pensou que seria uma mais valia para todos nos.ja agora tambem gostaria de dar um louvor ao Rogerio pois todas a DIYS que fiz e tenho forem com a ajuda do meu mentor (Rogerio),que estas semore disponivel para qualquer duvida.Poiis eu tambem sigo a sua filosofia de ajudar quem nescessitar.


Não querendo tornar tornar este tópico numa cerimonia de homenagens,não posso deixar de concordar em absoluto com o Pedro Miguel,no que diz respeito ao Rogerio de quem tenho o previlegio de ser amigo :SbOk2:  ,é uma pessoa que sempre viu o hobby pela vertente do prazer e nunca pela do negocio,nunca "esconde o jogo" e está sempre disposto a ajudar na medida dos seus (grandes)conhecimentos,apesar de ser uma pessoa muito modesta e gostar do "low profile". :Pracima:   :Pracima:  
E tenho a certeza que apesar de eu ser um trapalhão das duzias, ele ainda não perdeu a esperança de me ver a fazer um DIY,nem que seja estando ele ao meu lado com um pau de marmeleiro. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Padrinho,vamos a elas enquanto é tempo...tu sabes do que estou a falar. :SbSourire:

----------


## Luís Simões

Olá a todos,

Hoje recebi um amável telefonema a comentar este post, onde o meu nome era referido, não venho aqui agradecer elogios, até porque se alguém os fez, tenho a certeza que não foi para eu agradecer.
Embora já o tenha feito noutros, é verdade que nunca participei neste fórum, embora o acompanhe dentro das possibilidades. 
Não tenho participado por várias razões, que posso enumerar algumas:
- Tristeza por constatar a vontade que muitos usares têm de criticar de maneira destrutiva quase tudo.
- Não tenho máquina digital para tirar fotos e poder vir aqui partilha-las 
- Passo quase 6 dias por semana durante 12 meses a fazer DIY`s para aquariofilia, é natural que o tempo que tenho para descanso o passe a fazer e ver outras coisas. ( Por acaso hoje passei o dia a tentar desfazer um DIY, descolar um vidro de um aquário com 2,2mt de altura e 15cm de largura, fica aqui a minha 1ªdica para se alguém o tiver que fazer, comprem muitos e bons xizatos)
- Reconheço que não tenho muito jeito para me expressar através da escrita.
- Etc, Etc...

Mas, estou ao dispor de todos os que possam precisar seja do que for em relação á aquariofilia.

 Saudações
 Luís Simões

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Luis.

Posso te dar uma ideia um pouco melhor que os xizatos ,eu também ja desmontei um aquario de 2m e fi-lo com fio de pesca.
-Podes dizer que sou maluco mas com o xizato nao ia la ,como também sou pescador foi a minha caixa da pescaria e usei um fio que para la tinha é verdade quando começa a ficar quente parte mas tens um rolo inteiro. :SbOk:  

-Podias convidar o nosso fotografo de serviço "João Ribeiro" para fazer uma reportagem "um dia com o Luis Simões" a nossa  :SbBiere5:  .

Um abraço Rogerio. :SbSourire:

----------


## Edgar Luis

SIm.. o rogerio tem razão.. e salvo erro.. quanto mais fino mais corta.. ou entao fio de nilon..usado para redes de pesca. .mais resistente ainda  :Smile: 


Abraços  :Smile:

----------


## Luís Simões

Olá,

 Tens razão, por acaso só com os xizatos é quase impossível, mas como tinha uma cabo de aço, desfiei-o e com um dos fios ajudou.
Olha que a comédia dava uma bela foto reportagem :SbSourire2:  .

Comp.
Luís

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

> Oi Luis.
> 
> Posso te dar uma ideia um pouco melhor que os xizatos ,eu também ja desmontei um aquario de 2m e fi-lo com fio de pesca.
> -Podes dizer que sou maluco mas com o xizato nao ia la ,como também sou pescador foi a minha caixa da pescaria e usei um fio que para la tinha é verdade quando começa a ficar quente parte mas tens um rolo inteiro. 
> 
> -Podias convidar o nosso fotografo de serviço "João Ribeiro" para fazer uma reportagem "um dia com o Luis Simões" a nossa  .
> 
> Um abraço Rogerio.



...Ou um fio de aço fino .Que é como tiramos os vidros dos carros com defeito.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Pessoal.

Este é o meu ultimo reactor de Kalk com esta bomba Hidor S10 ,porque estas bombas deixaram de ser fabricadas e restam muito poucas á venda assim vou mudar de bomba ou mesmo fazer um reactor totalmente diferente e mostrar aqui como se faz.

E a pedido do meu amigo Arnaldo aqui fica uma foto.  :SbOk:  

Um abraço Rogerio. :SbSourire:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Ó xôr Rogerio e qual é a nova bomba a ser utilizada??
Aquabee?? :yb665:  


PS-Quando tiveres isso mais definido,diz qq coisa que quero acompanhar isso de perto,prontifico-me a dár uma ajuda na escolha de uma estética mais atraente para esses novos reactores. :SbSourire2:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Ó sr. Luís Carrilho, isso nem pareçe seu  :SbSourire:  eu sei que o seu clube do coração não é dos mais recomendáveis  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  mas tem a cor de umas bombas que dão perfeitamente para a substituição da que apareçe na foto e além disso até tem ligações rocasdas o que facilita as coisas  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  
A marca não me lembro mas amanhã digo qual é porque tenho duas a trabalhar apesar de nao gostar particularmente da cor  :yb668:  mas não se pode ter tudo.
Já agora boa sorte no resultado do jogo de hoje.

Um abraço

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Ó sr. Luís Carrilho, isso nem pareçe seu  eu sei que o seu clube do coração não é dos mais recomendáveis     mas tem a cor de umas bombas que dão perfeitamente para a substituição da que apareçe na foto e além disso até tem ligações rocasdas o que facilita as coisas    
> A marca não me lembro mas amanhã digo qual é porque tenho duas a trabalhar apesar de nao gostar particularmente da cor  mas não se pode ter tudo.
> Já agora boa sorte no resultado do jogo de hoje.
> 
> Um abraço


Ó Galinhas,deixa-te de tangas :yb665:  ,que eu sei que o clube do meu coração é o mesmo do teu,o chamado "coração de Leão" e hoje só foram 4 bombócas. :SbSourire:  
Não estou a ver que bombas são essas,mas se são verdes,já não é totalmente mau. :yb624:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Por acaso tens razão, o meu clube também é na 2ª circular  :Pracima:  só que primeiro que o teu  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  logo ao principio tás a ver  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Mas a promessa fica feita amanhã mando-te mp com a marca das bombas.

Um abraço

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Por acaso tens razão, o meu clube também é na 2ª circular  só que primeiro que o teu    logo ao principio tás a ver        
> Mas a promessa fica feita amanhã mando-te mp com a marca das bombas.
> 
> Um abraço


Óra essa,pensava que éras lagartão,enfim não se póde ser perfeito. :yb624:  
Epá,não mandes MP,coloca aqui que assim todos ficam a saber e póde ser que o calinas do Rogerio,finalmente resolva desenferrujar o teclado e dár sinal de vida. :yb624:   :yb624: 

PS-Galinhas,se não gostas de verde,devias pensar em ser membro identificado,sempre te aparece o nome com outra côr. :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## João Pedro Almeida

> Oi Pessoal.
> 
> Este é o meu ultimo reactor de Kalk com esta bomba Hidor S10 ,porque estas bombas deixaram de ser fabricadas e restam muito poucas á venda assim vou mudar de bomba ou mesmo fazer um reactor totalmente diferente e mostrar aqui como se faz.
> 
> E a pedido do meu amigo Arnaldo aqui fica uma foto.  
> 
> Um abraço Rogerio.


Caro Rogério,

não percebo nesse reactor onde se situa a entrada de agua (supondo que esse tubo seja de saida). 

Obrigado

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi João.

O tubo onde se encontra a entrada de agua de osmose não se vê nesta foto ,fica na parte de tras.
Se fores ler o post deste do principio vai ver fotos com todos os passos da construção de um reactor de kalk e vais perceber melhor como trabalha este reactor já que é muito basico.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

boas Rogerio, tenho uma duvida, o tudo que atravessa o acrilico é em pvc e colas o pvc com acrilico com tangit? acho que tinha ouvido que partia o acrilico?

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> boas Rogerio, tenho uma duvida, o tudo que atravessa o acrilico é em pvc e colas o pvc com acrilico com tangit? acho que tinha ouvido que partia o acrilico?
> 
> Cump.
> Anthony


Oi Anthony.

Tudo o que vês deste post é feito em pvc e o que te parece acrilico é pvc transparente ,só assim podia usar a cola Tangit de outro modo não colava.
Mas há uma cola a venda na *GF Gonçalves Ferreira* ,LDA e-mail gf@ip.pt que cola pvc ao acrilico mas não me lembro do nome.

Tens um bom ex a Deltec tem equipamentos metade pvc metade acrilico e estão bem colados. :SbOk:  


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Raul Silva Santos

Boas a todos 

Ao lêr este tópico tão interessante, cheguei à conclusão que já lá vão 3 anos e pelos vistos ainda não ficou por aqui.

Abraços

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Raul.

Pois um DIY esta sempre a evoluir e como este que foi retirado de um revista e foi evoluindo com ajuda de varios membros aqui do forum.
A alguns membros que os fizeram mas nunca colocaram aqui as suas fotos vê-se ás vezes na area de particulares á venda.

Este reactor no momento fica bem carote devido a subida do preço do PVC e o pessoal virou-se para um reactor que fique mais barato como o da marca Deltec.


Mas são grandes reactores se não se colocar muito Kalk e limpar a turbina de vez em quando duram bastante tempo. :SbOk:  



Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------

